# Anyone heard of Active Trader?



## websa (27 April 2010)

Active Trader (google activetraderfx) is a newish service from a company called FX Global Investments Pty Ltd based in Brisbane (level 27, 239 George St). Basically you pay $9,900 and this gets you access to their FX software and unlimited training.

The way you make money is by using bet on markets to place bets on whether a currency pair is going up or down in a given period of time.

They promise some pretty decent returns with success varying from 60% to 80% strike rate

If anyone out there has heard of these guys or is using them, please let us know.

thanks


----------



## cogs (27 April 2010)

It may be best if you browse through some quality comments from the educated on this forum relating to 'paying for software'.

Otherwise, you have got to be joking.


----------



## baby_swallow (27 April 2010)

websa said:


> Active Trader (google activetraderfx) is a newish service from a company called FX Global Investments Pty Ltd based in Brisbane (level 27, 239 George St). Basically you pay $9,900 and this gets you access to their FX software and unlimited training.
> 
> The way you make money is by using bet on markets to place bets on whether a currency pair is going up or down in a given period of time.
> 
> ...




If I own that software and  it can give that kind of return, I'll keep it for myself and make me $billions, rather than selling it for a lousy $9,900.


----------



## nunthewiser (27 April 2010)

Just another sales pitch from a first time poster ................regular thing on forums.

IF the system is so great WHY do they have to resort to this forum spamming ?

And i dare say with a bit of detective work and IP cross matching etc etc one would find that this blatant spam attempt is from someone affiliated with the company somewhere along the line.

I could be wrong , but doubt it


----------



## sammy84 (27 April 2010)

Sounds great. I was kinda over having to work for my money. I would be pleased to buy your system. Please send me the payment details and a good faith reimbursement of $200


----------



## websa (27 April 2010)

Sorry if that sounded spammy..   I'm just passing on the details I got from them... Am just trying to suss out it anyone had heard of them or used them to see if they are a scam or not... . obviously by the replies so far, no one has used them and they wouldn't....


----------



## trainspotter (27 April 2010)

websa - The $9,900 would be better off at the casino with me and champagne then sinking it into some FX software with unlimited training.  Usually companies like this only want around $2000 for such a privilege of taking your money ? They must be really good  to offer such ROI !


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (27 April 2010)

If they are so good, just say you'll pay them with the no-doubt-enormous-profits one should obviously expect through these marvelous systems, like they advertise.


----------



## Wysiwyg (27 April 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> Just another sales pitch from a first time poster ................regular thing on forums.
> 
> IF the system is so great WHY do they have to resort to this forum spamming ?
> 
> ...




You sure you aren't my missing twin brother that disappeared from his crib one fateful stormy night?


----------



## MUG (4 November 2010)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE

Do not deal with this company they are nothing but crooks

I am down 8000 plus GST for the software and 1000 to BOM so far, i have been using their stupid indicators in a virtual account for over a year and have made nothing it is a SCAM

Spread the word SCAM alert and more fool me for being a MUG

Just want to warn all


----------



## Lachlan6 (4 November 2010)

Please Websa. For your own sake give this mob the flick. I was burnt in the past by such get rich schemes. The thing that always stands out so blatantly which should flash in great big neon red letters WARNING is their promise of 60-80 % accuracy. I trade very successfully and have an accuracy rate around half that at about 35%. These are things to learn over time.


----------

